# Hackberry Rod & Gun 1/4/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

And the pics keep comin'! Great turnout for today's hunt in the marsh...To see more photos click here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great hunting and fishing... glad you guys are doing well.


----------

